# oil smell



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I also smell the heat of the engine and hot oil when my car is in my garage cooling off after a long days drive. I would stay its normal unless of course you smell this oil while driving.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I've a 2014 with 26,000 on it. It is with the 1.4 turbo. I notice a smell of oil after it is sitting in the garage...usually after the engine has cooled a little. I do not see any oil leaks. Does it have something to do with the turbo?
> 
> I checked the oil level. It looks fine. And Chevy changed the oil 1000 miles ago. So no spilt oil causing this.
> 
> Anybody else with this?


Hi Hazlitt777, 

If you need to bring this to the dealership's attention and need extra assistance, please let me know! I would be more than happy to look into this further and document on your behalf. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't think it is an issue. Just different than my 2004 Chevy Impala.


----------

